

Download Android L Preview - helpbygrace
http://developer.android.com/preview/setup-sdk.html

======
27182818284
Although I understand this is a preview, the requirement of Nexus 5 and 2013
Nexus 7 makes me nervous. I've had flagship devices like the Galaxy Nexus left
behind way too soon. iOS 8 is in beta, and a quick search brings up pages that
say the iPhone 4S (first released in 2011) will be supported.

